# End of Primary Season



## ZB (Apr 1, 2008)

And time to start the real thing.









I'm interested in finding out who the VP candidates are gonna be.


----------



## Feed Hay (May 30, 2008)

that may be more interesting...hope they look outside of the box for these picks


----------

